# Freezer 34 eSports vs. Silent Loop 2 120mm



## LOKIoA (25. September 2021)

Hi!
Vor Kurzem habe ich meine Captain 240 EX eingemottet und bin zurück auf Luftkühlung gegangen. Hauptmotivation war Sorge vorm Auslaufen (nem Kollegen ist vor ner Weile die gleiche AiO geleaked mit GraKa schaden, meine fing an zu gluckern). Die 34 esports sieht zwar ganz schick aus für nen Luftkühler, braucht aber so viel Platz, dass meine optischen Bedürfnissen meine Befürchtungen bzgl. Leakings überlagern. Ich möchte also zurück zu einer (wertigeren) AiO.

Die Deepcool war in der Front verbaut und beim Umstieg auf Luft habe ich 5-7° bei der Grafikkarte eingespart. Das hat mich sehr positiv überrascht. Daher würde ich gerne den freigewordenen Luftstrom zur Graka nicht wieder einschränken. Die Idee: eine 120er AiO zu verbauen, die mit Push/pull dann im obersten front Lüfterslot meines Bitfenix Nova Mesh sitzt. Und nun zur Frage: Wie schätzt ihr die Lautstärke bei gleicher Kühlleistung zwischen Silent Loop 2 120 und freezer 34 esports ein? Gekühlt wird ein Ryzen 3600. Wenn es nicht deutlich lauter wird, wäre das für mich eigentlich die beste Lösung. Eine 240er Silent Loop 2 in den Deckel wäre auch noch möglich, aber (auch wegen der optik) für mich nicht so ideal.

Danke und LG

EDIT: Habe mich jetzt gegen dieses Vorhaben entschieden und werde eine 240er verbauen. Daher kann der Thread gerne gelöscht werden. 
Danke


----------

